
FBI recommends that you keep your IoT devices on a separate network - tdurden
https://www.zdnet.com/article/fbi-recommends-that-you-keep-your-iot-devices-on-a-separate-network/
======
dmitrygr
Until there are criminal penalties for data leaks and badly architected or
insecure devices, there will be no IoT devices in my home. When the incentives
are purely to lower costs, of course security will be neglected. And using a
separate network is a very poor stopgap that might help, but is not really a
solution in any sense of the word.

------
w0uld
As soon as my family expressed an interest in IoT devices, my compromise was
the devices had to be on a separate network. I bought an inexpensive managed
switch and set up a vlan specifically for our IoT devices. Our firewall
segregates the IoT traffic from our LAN. Although I'm still not crazy about
the potential privacy implications of Alexa devices and the like, I sleep a
bit better knowing they do not have access to anything but the internet.

Until ISPs ship a modem/router combo that makes it easy for the average
consumer to set up segregated networks, I don't think too many people are
going to heed the FBI's advice.

------
tinkertamper
There could be a business opportunity here in selling router that ease the gap
between consumers who know nothing about networking and implementing better
iot security -- if they can sell the fear.

